# winter weather in Wooster, Ohio



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

I just moved to Wooster Ohio and am attending ATI and was wondering how much snow usually hit this area? and am considering getting in touch with a company to plow to make a little extra college cash. I dont know if it would be worth it or no though to cut some credit hours and get that job to only plow once or what.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

wow, another plow site guy in wooster!! cool i've been here all alone for quite awhile!! snow in wooster hit n miss just like the rest of us except those guys up in the snowbelt. later, pete


----------

